# Whats the best wireless thermometer you can use for smoking foods



## dolphin dan (Aug 9, 2017)

I have a Smoke Vault that I just started using. The temperature is not that accurate and I am looking for a  wireless thermometer. Any suggestions?  Thanks


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 9, 2017)

How much money do you want to spend?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 9, 2017)

https://www.instrumart.com/products...RLnqdVdpUtOjLa40Hinq2nq0V7O3VLb8aAkYFEALw_wcB

[emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------



## dolphin dan (Aug 9, 2017)

I would say under $100.00


----------



## dolphin dan (Aug 9, 2017)

Rings R Us that's if I hit the lotto [emoji]128514[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 9, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> https://www.instrumart.com/products...RLnqdVdpUtOjLa40Hinq2nq0V7O3VLb8aAkYFEALw_wcB
> 
> [emoji]128514[/emoji]










Mike


----------



## gonavy (Aug 9, 2017)

For under $100 Maverick is by far the best...I have had the ET-733 unit for over three years now and wouldn't smoke anything without it, never had a problem.  Takes a little to get use to programming it, but once you do, it is quick and easy, batteries last forever range is as advertised.  You can set alarm for high/low temp, change the temps to your desire, have one probe for the smoker temp, and the other for food temp, or both smoker, or both food vary flexible unit. Link to Amazon page, they come is different colors, the Maverick/Redichek and Ivation are the exact same unit made by the same company, but for ever reason Maverick Redichek are $69.99 but the Ivation is $39.99, and you get an extra probe, so I would save the twenty bucks, didn't know about Ivation when I bought mine and got the Redichek.  They do make a newer 735 model that works with an app on your phone, but most folks are having connection problem.  The 733 has been around for some time now, pretty much bullet proof and tried and tested.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=et+733

Ivation unit


.


----------



## redoctobyr (Aug 17, 2017)

For $99, the ThermoWorks Smoke gets a lot of positive feedback. 2 probes, wireless, I believe it has high and low alarms, and it also records the high/low temps seen for each probe. There is apparently a WiFi upgrade kit coming out as well. 

Their products are excellent, I have their ThermoPop instant read thermometer. They also have sales sometimes, like 15% last weekend. Someone mentioned that they might still honor that sale if you call, vs trying to buy online.


----------



## dolphin dan (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks guys! [emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------

